# installare Gentoo su RAID 0

## Javaskit

Salve a tutti,

Sto provando ad installare Gentoo su un HP ENVY 15 Notebook PC e non ho le idee chiare su come procedere per partizionare il disco. Il problema è che questo PC ha un SSD da 22 GB circa che viene usato come cache per migliorare le prestazioni del SO. Mi pare che la tecnologia si chiami Intel Rapid Storage e praticamente realizza un raid 0 con il disco SATA e il disco SSD. Siccome so poco e nulla su questa tecnologia e conosco ancora meno il RAID, mi chiedo come debba procedere per installare Gentoo in dual boot con Windows. Usando GParted da SystemRescueCd vedo le partizioni /dev/md* e anche le partizioni /dev/sd*.

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Javaskit

----------

## xdarma

 *Javaskit wrote:*   

> Siccome so poco e nulla su questa tecnologia e conosco ancora meno il RAID, mi chiedo come debba procedere per installare Gentoo in dual boot con Windows. Usando GParted da SystemRescueCd vedo le partizioni /dev/md* e anche le partizioni /dev/sd*.

 

Potresti dare qualche informazione in più sull'attuale partizionamento?

Per esempio postando l'output di: parted -l

Ciao.

----------

## Javaskit

xdarma,

Non posso più scrivere l'output di nessun comando avendo cancellato il RAID, ammesso che di RAID si trattasse (mi pare che l'abbiano chiamato FakeRaid). Non essendo il Dual Boot strettamente necessario ho deciso di installre solo Gentoo. Comunque i dettagli, tra cui l'output di parted -l, stanno sul forum internazionale https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1018016.html . Adesso ho installato Gentoo ma questa tecnologia di Intel (Intel Rapide Storage) non l'ho ancora configurata : ho un ssd da 24 Gb inutilizzato. Quando ho un po' più di tempo vedrò come sistemarlo anche perchè sembra che Linux supporti abbastanza bene questa tecnologia.

Java

----------

## xdarma

 *Javaskit wrote:*   

> xdarma,
> 
> Non posso più scrivere l'output di nessun comando avendo cancellato il RAID, ammesso che di RAID si trattasse (mi pare che l'abbiano chiamato FakeRaid). Non essendo il Dual Boot strettamente necessario ho deciso di installre solo Gentoo. Comunque i dettagli, tra cui l'output di parted -l, stanno sul forum internazionale https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1018016.html . Adesso ho installato Gentoo ma questa tecnologia di Intel (Intel Rapide Storage) non l'ho ancora configurata : ho un ssd da 24 Gb inutilizzato. Quando ho un po' più di tempo vedrò come sistemarlo anche perchè sembra che Linux supporti abbastanza bene questa tecnologia.
> 
> Java

 

Effettivamente sembra siano due dischi: un ssd da 24Gb e un hdd da 1000Gb.

Al massimo poteva essere un raid di 24Gb, anche se nelle specifiche HP di un portatile simile al tuo dicono:

 *Quote:*   

> 1 TB 5400 rpm SATA, Flash cache: 24 GB flash module, The flash cache module is designed to accelerate the system response experience and cannot be
> 
> used as additional storage capacity. It is not removable by and not accessible to the user.

 

Quindi potrebbe essere inutilizzabile.

A parte disabilitare il raid-intel da bios, hai provato a rimuovere il disco meccanico e a far partire una live? Se vede ancora il disco flash, forse riesci a riciclarlo come disco di sistema.

----------

## Javaskit

xdarma,

Più che utilizzare il disco SSD come disco di sistema, ammesso che sia possibile in questo caso, avevo intenzione di provare a utilizzarlo per  Intel Rapid Storage Technology, visto che Linux supporta questa tecnologia.

EDIT  *xdarma wrote:*   

> Se vede ancora il disco flash, forse riesci a riciclarlo come disco di sistema

 

Credo si possa fare perchè il risultato del comando parted -l (comando eseguito da Gentoo e non da una live) è:

```
Errore: /dev/sdb: etichetta del disco non riconosciuta

Modello: ATA LITEONIT LMS-24L (scsi)                                      

Disco /dev/sdb: 24,0GB

Dimensione del settore (logica/fisica): 512B/512B

Tabella delle partizioni: unknown

Flag del disco:

```

Java

----------

